# Unlimited MEOW Coupons



## ThePurpleCakes (Dec 14, 2016)

I think I saw someone mention that there was a way to get a bunch of meow coupons before. With one of the new games that you can play or something? Is this true and if so, care to explain?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 14, 2016)

Are you sure they are talking about Desert Island Escape and Puzzle League? Those are the only "new games" that I can think of. The only other way I can make unlimited coupons is by writing an amiibo card, get an item and get 5 coupons everyday. By time travelling of course.


----------



## ThePurpleCakes (Dec 14, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Are you sure they are talking about Desert Island Escape and Puzzle League? Those are the only "new games" that I can think of. The only other way I can make unlimited coupons is by writing an amiibo card, get an item and get 5 coupons everyday. By time travelling of course.



Yeah those are the games! I forgot what they were called for a bit ;''0


----------



## Zireael (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh yes, I saw this mentioned too recently! I think they said you have to beat the Time Attack mode of Puzzle League? I haven't tried it to confirm it yet though, that game stresses me out lol. I promised myself I wouldn't touch it again after getting the damn wig but if the coupon farming turns out to be fairly simple then I might...


----------



## Flare (Dec 14, 2016)

Puzzle-League "Time Attack" is great!
Currently have 50+ coupons thanks to this.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 14, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Puzzle-League "Time Attack" is great!
> Currently have 50+ coupons thanks to this.



Wait so you do one time attack and gain how many coupons? Also, is it once per day?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 14, 2016)

You get a MEOW coupon every time you score 2,500 in Time Attack in Puzzle League which isn't too difficult to reach. You can do this as many times as you want each day. You also can get one MEOW coupon each day for getting a 10+ combo or 5+ chain.


----------



## ThePurpleCakes (Dec 14, 2016)

Flare21 said:


> Puzzle-League "Time Attack" is great!
> Currently have 50+ coupons thanks to this.



Awesome! I'll try it out soon :000


----------



## smolfriskeh (Dec 14, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> You get a MEOW coupon every time you score 2,500 in Time Attack in Puzzle League which isn't too difficult to reach. You can do this as many times as you want each day. You also can get one MEOW coupon each day for getting a 10+ combo or 5+ chain.



Is that the only way to get them in Puzzle League? Time attack is the only mode I'm bad at :c


----------



## Xandra (Dec 14, 2016)

Nope. Nope. Nope. Puzzle League is too much for me XD. I'd rather stick with the old, once-a-day-without-traveling-scanning-in-amiibo-and-earning-5-meow-coupons thing.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 14, 2016)

smolfriskeh said:


> Is that the only way to get them in Puzzle League? Time attack is the only mode I'm bad at :c



You also can get one for 10,000+ points in Score or Garbage Attack modes or for getting 100+ in Candy Mode. Those take a lot longer than Time Attack though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 14, 2016)

So, Puzzle League is the fastest and best way? No thank you. Won't do it.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 14, 2016)

so isn't limited to once per day? great!  
time attack is one of the easiest mode for me! ^_^


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 14, 2016)

Gonna try time attack then. Can we use amiibo with it?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 14, 2016)

Just 1 coupon for all that?
I love the game but it seems like a waste of time for just 1 coupon.. :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 14, 2016)

Psst. Its also good for those that need to complete the Game On Initiative.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 14, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Psst. Its also good for those that need to complete the Game On Initiative.



never got that initiative


----------



## Corrie (Dec 14, 2016)

It's funny cause I am so lazy that I would rather pay other users here TBT for MEOW items rather than farm the MEOW coupons myself. Rip


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 14, 2016)

wait what? 1 coupon per 2,500 points? Is there a limit to how many coupons per game?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 14, 2016)

tested right now I gained four coupons with the same character it works great yay! ^o^ (but my hands hurts T_T)
tomorrow I'll gain more! I hope that this is really unlimited XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

noticed a strange thing now this don't work with my second character 
he completed the full story mode like the mayor but he dosen't gain mew coupons on time attack like her anyone know why?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 14, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Just 1 coupon for all that?
> I love the game but it seems like a waste of time for just 1 coupon.. :3



It takes less than two minutes per coupon, or less than one minute if you're really good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> wait what? 1 coupon per 2,500 points? Is there a limit to how many coupons per game?



You get one coupon for every Time Attack game which you score 2,500+. You don't get any additional coupons for 5,000, 7,500, etc. So the fastest way to earn them is to get to 2,500 and then push the blocks to the top to end the game and start another game.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Dec 14, 2016)

Corrie said:


> It's funny cause I am so lazy that I would rather pay other users here TBT for MEOW items rather than farm the MEOW coupons myself. Rip



^ This.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm not good at time attack, but I have been getting coupons through the other modes. I didn't know you could get more than 1 a day! I'm going to try it out


----------



## animal-xing393 (Dec 14, 2016)

its almost impossible to even get the 3DS item in-game due to me not wanting to get play coins.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 14, 2016)

animal-xing393 said:


> its almost impossible to even get the 3DS item in-game due to me not wanting to get play coins.



but for this game play coins aren't needed ^^'' you can play freely every time you want to


----------



## animal-xing393 (Dec 14, 2016)

oh, i was saying i still havent gotten the in game 3DS yet. i spent over 100 play coins and still no  puzzle challenge minigame. i am going to hope for amiibo cards for christmas so i can stop wasting those play coins on endless repeated fortunes


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 14, 2016)

oh you mean for the fortune cookies XD sorry I misread 
why don't try to ask for a 3ds on the retail section of this forum then? got mine that way ^_^


----------



## animal-xing393 (Dec 14, 2016)

i have, but i am not getting responses.  however back on subject, those meow coupons can make lots of bells fast! especially when infinite amounts of them are collected.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 14, 2016)

I never knew you could get meow coupons from playing those games! Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 14, 2016)

> i have, but i am not getting responses. however back on subject, those meow coupons can make lots of bells fast! especially when infinite amounts of them are collected.



well just wait sometimes things takes time ^_^
I use  mew coupons for getting objects rather than bells but anyone plays the way they like ^_^
good luck with the 3ds


----------



## JCnator (Dec 14, 2016)

animal-xing393 said:


> i have, but i am not getting responses.  however back on subject, those meow coupons can make lots of bells fast! especially when infinite amounts of them are collected.



Each MEOW ticket has a value of 3,000 bells. Assuming you can consistently score 2,500 points on Puzzle League's Time Attack mode on every 2 minutes or less, you'd get 60 tickets in an hour. That makes for 180,000 bells an hour, making it one of the faster methods of earning bells.

However, you could simply just hunt for the large beetles and stags on the southern island and probably earn even more bells per hour than doing the Puzzle League method. It might be considered as gamebreaker by some, but it still is a much more reliable way on quickly earning lots of bells by a long shot.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 14, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Each MEOW ticket has a value of 3,000 bells. Assuming you can consistently score 2,500 points on Puzzle League's Time Attack mode on every 2 minutes or less, you'd get 60 tickets in an hour. That makes for 180,000 bells an hour, making it one of the faster methods of earning bells.
> 
> However, you could simply just hunt for the large beetles and stags on the southern island and probably earn even more bells per hour than doing the Puzzle League method. It might be considered as gamebreaker by some, but it still is a much more reliable way on quickly earning lots of bells by a long shot.



I can get about 400k in a half hour beetle hunting and it drives me less crazy than playing puzzle league for an hour straight. It's not as good for making IGB as other methods. Using the coupons to buy items and then selling them here would make a lot of bells though.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh, really?? Maybe ill have to try it and get myself some more MEOW coupons


----------



## animal-xing393 (Dec 14, 2016)

i tried it. only one meow coupon per day


----------



## Cheren (Dec 15, 2016)

Man, I really wish I had the 3DS item right about now so I could play Puzzle League. :\


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 15, 2016)

Every time I hunt at the Island, I usually get around 140,000 to 200,000 Bells. That's probably because I don't only go for the highest selling ones and I don't have Bell Boom enabled.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 15, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Each MEOW ticket has a value of 3,000 bells. Assuming you can consistently score 2,500 points on Puzzle League's Time Attack mode on every 2 minutes or less, you'd get 60 tickets in an hour. That makes for 180,000 bells an hour, making it one of the faster methods of earning bells.
> 
> However, you could simply just hunt for the large beetles and stags on the southern island and probably earn even more bells per hour than doing the Puzzle League method. It might be considered as gamebreaker by some, but it still is a much more reliable way on quickly earning lots of bells by a long shot.



Wait, you can take your in game bells and trade them in for MEOW coupons?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Wait, you can take your in game bells and trade them in for MEOW coupons?



Nope.. you can only exchange the coupons for 3,000 in the post office.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 15, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> Nope.. you can only exchange the coupons for 3,000 in the post office.



So lame. Should have the option for both. Would make it easier. ^^;


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 15, 2016)

Corrie said:


> So lame. Should have the option for both. Would make it easier. ^^;



The whole point of MEOW coupons is to have people buy stuff with something other than bells. If you could just buy the coupons with bells, it would defeat the purpose of having MEOW coupons.


----------



## Soapylion (Dec 15, 2016)

Ohhhh this is such a good tip, thank you!! I, too, stopped playing Puzzle League after getting the items from it because it's so darn stressful, but I might play it a bunch more now! It's addictive up to a point. But then it gets painful.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 15, 2016)

Puzzle League is so hard for me cuz I'm one of those people who can't think fast at all don't call me stupid

Oh well, earning the coupons isn't too bad if you're willing to TT...


----------

